# audi rear wheel drive tranny??



## slickshoe1603 (Jul 2, 2002)

what i am looking for is inormation on a rear wheel drive audi tranny that will bolt up to a vw 1.8 block.







im building a project car and need a tranny like this. any info is greatly apriciated.
thanks
Eric


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (slickshoe1603)*

no such thing
sorry


----------



## slickshoe1603 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (delta v)*

bummer


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (slickshoe1603)*

delta v is right in that there was no factory RWD but there has been discussions and possible an actual attempt at disabling the front end of the Torsen diff and just driving the rear half. The older 4000 diffs that were locking might be more adaptable for this.
Also note that all (TT,A3 excluded) Audi's are longitudinally mounted as opposed to VWs transverse setup.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_delta v is right in that there was no factory RWD but there has been discussions and possible an actual attempt at disabling the front end of the Torsen diff and just driving the rear half. The older 4000 diffs that were locking might be more adaptable for this.

Not only the 4000 tranny, but also the 5000 tranny. They have a lockable, open center diff, and they will work in RWD mode with the center locked and front drive shafts removed.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (PerL)*

rear wheel drive vw = porsche


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Not only the 4000 tranny, but also the 5000 tranny. They have a lockable, open center diff, and they will work in RWD mode with the center locked and front drive shafts removed.

Th Audi V8's rear diff is always locked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Th Audi V8's rear diff is always locked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That cant be right...if the rear diff was always locked, then the rear wheels wouldnt be able to turn at different speeds as you went around a corner.
Looking it up in AudiWorld, the V8's had a torsen rear diff





















(its friday







)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (delta v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delta v* »_Looking it up in AudiWorld, the V8's had a torsen rear diff

Only the automatics. The manuals had a regular locking rear diff just like other manual quattros.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Th Audi V8's rear diff is always locked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slickshoe1603 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: audi rear wheel drive tranny?? (PerL)*

ok so there is a way to do it but its probably more stuff then i can fit under the botom of the car. this is all going into a 1969 vw fastback. if you have ever even looked under a bug you know what i mean. i have to make a tranny tunnel.
i will have to look into that for sure. i may have to go back to my original idea and use a rotary engine. the mazda rear end is already in anyway. thanks guys


----------

